

Here’s what the Morris Worm prosecutor thinks about Aaron Swartz - tptacek
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/11/05/heres-what-the-morris-worm-prosecutor-thinks-about-aaron-swartz/

======
tptacek
The difference in worldview between prosecutors and laypeople is striking.
Rasch rejects the "head on a pike" school of prosecution, which he sort of
alludes was applied in Swartz's case. But Rasch signed his name to a
recommendation of an eighteen month(!) custodial sentence for Morris after the
worm. And he sounds comfortable with that now, in 2013, like that would have
been a reasonable outcome to the Morris Worm case. But anyone can go look at
Morris' PDOS publications and see how stupid prison time would have been for
him.

------
fijal
"Misdemeanors are generally considered to be minor or trivial offenses." \-
did I understood correctly that fellonies are things that warrant >2y in
prison? So everything non-trivial warrants >2y in prison. Please correct me if
I'm wrong.

~~~
anigbrowl
In the US, a felony is anything that has a maximum sentence of a year or more.
So you could be convicted of a felony and only serve 6 months in prison
because your sentence was reduced by mitigating circumstances or as part of a
plea deal, but you could never be sentenced to more than a year for a
misdemeanor.

